# UK -All Year Round Sites



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got the CC & C&CC info on all year round sites but is there a good web site that covers all types ie Independent as well as CC and C&CC. 

Harry


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Try www.ukcampsite.co.uk


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*uk sites*

or ASCI DVD


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

spartacus said:


> Try www.ukcampsite.co.uk


Thanks - they have an "All Year Round" under Advanced Search option

Harry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

693 all year sites in the UK listed in the MHF database.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

With an option to search for "open all year"

So what's wrong with our in-house database? Shouldn't it be the first stop for MHF members?


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaspode - the main problems with the MHF database are: 
not searchable / divisible enough 
not used enough by members - I'm always amazed at the fact there are 40,000 of us & so few (relatively) reviews & details


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gaspode said:


> So what's wrong with our in-house database? Shouldn't it be the first stop for MHF members?


Gerald,

It's potentially a great resource, but I think some reflection should perhaps be done as to why it is not indeed used far more. I for one find it as friendly as a cornered rat, or a hand grenade with the pin out.

(I'm sorry to say.)

Dougie.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kelcat said:


> Gaspode - the main problems with the MHF database are:
> not searchable / divisible enough


I don't understand? :?

Every field in the database is searchable - and that's an awful lot of fields. 8O 
Are there fields that need to be added/amended?

As for number of entries, there are 3768 entries (excluding reviews) ATM which seems to me to be a pretty decent number for a forum of this size.

Any (constructive) suggestions welcome.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Any (constructive) suggestions welcome.


That was constructive feedback I offered, although no specific suggestions (just the implication that making it easier to use would in my opinion increase its popularity and use).

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Critiqe*



gaspode said:


> 693 all year sites in the UK listed in the MHF database.
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search
> 
> With an option to search for "open all year"
> ...


One thing, when I rate a site and get to the stars, once you have selected 8 stars for example and then change your mind. You cannot, without redoing the whole review,

Just a small glitch


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*REviews*

Hi

I too find the MHF campsite database somewhat complicated to use in the search facility.

It is quite frrustrating to use.

I will do some searches later and come back with why I think this way.

Russell


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaspode - you asked - sorry if my comments were deemed to be uncostructive :roll: 

In my opinion;
The database doesn't actually seem all that searchable. There are fields in the review / entry procedure that are less than relevant - however these still cannot be searched e.g. there is a box for toilet rating - there is no field for facilities - i.e. does the site even have toilets - I would think many users might be swayed by this alone - there are numerous other, fairly basic points of info that people would like.
As for the number of entries - I can see that the site has 3768 entries - but as you say - not reviews - some of the entries are, at best, basic. My point was that if MHF members want this to be the great facility that it could then they need to use the review facility - it is this sort of info that usually sways me, rather than the owners basic info (as discussed at extreme length in another post)
Hope that is more helpful,
K


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

This is starting to turn into a problem tread. 

However I don't understand why sometime a campsite opens in a new tab and other times lit oads in the same tab as I am already using. Also it is a pain when you go back to the map and have to zoom in to the area you were looking at before ( The C&CC website is the same on this point so that may be a problem with the mapping site)

Derek


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: REviews*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I too find the MHF campsite database somewhat complicated to use in the search facility.
> 
> ...


Look forward to that Russell - I used the ukcampsite DB yesterday and was pleased to see it had an " Open All Year " + " Bar" option -its the first time I'd used its 'Advanced Search" and it seemd easy to use.

I'm as remiss as any with the MHF database - there's a couple of places we went to in Scotland this summer that I must get on and enter. -oops.

Harry


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Not a lot of use to us either especially when in France etc. unless you are on line & have plenty of time to look & search. We never know where we will be going and even if we had free wifi etc. it really is far to complicated for us to use. Unless its changed since we last used it. An updateable DVD would be welcomed to use over the channel especially as all the info has been given freely. We need something like a book or DVD that we can ue when we need a site. Current Acsi DVD is at the moment best for us. 

Motorhomer


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just tried searching the MHF database, and found it very easy to use

select 
all year round

Country = UK
County = Gloucestershire (in my search)

very fast response - no problem, and also gave me some ideas of where I may be going for a long weekend sometime soon


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Critiqe*



teemyob said:


> when I rate a site and get to the stars, once you have selected 8 stars for example and then change your mind. You cannot, without redoing the whole review,
> 
> Just a small glitch


Not a problem, just submit the site then once it has been approved and appears in the database, just click on the edit icon and change your rating.


Kelcat said:


> There are fields in the review / entry procedure that are less than relevant - however these still cannot be searched e.g. there is a box for toilet rating - there is no field for facilities - i.e. does the site even have toilets


There is a tick box in the search screen for toilets (also all the other facility fields), if you tick the box the search will only return sites with toilet facilities.
It's impossible to insist that a member submits a "full" review, most do these days but if we get an entry that contains just the bare details, should we reject it or accept it? We tend to think that any entry (within reason) is better than no entry at all so we accept most of them and trust that another member will come along and add an additional review. As with any user-entered data we are at the mercy of the members who provide the data, although Mike (Spykal) and I (who approve all the entries) try to add value to every entry wherever we can in the form of phone numbers, websites, Email addresses etc.

I'm really not sure why members think it's a difficult interface to use, have you all tried it recently? By using the campsite map for instance you can select an area of up to 50miles radius to view and have details of all sites within that area displayed - very useful in my experience.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

As with any online database, obviously you need to have internet access to use it but increasingly these days sites are getting wifi and use of mobile dongles is mushrooming. We used the MHF database extensively in France this year and we found some excellent sites that we wouldn't have ever considered otherwise, this one for instance looked grim from the road but knowing peejay we trusted his judgment - and what a gem it turned out to be.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2138


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Database*

Hi

I have just searched the database for a couple of sites that I know for certain are within the database. I found them quickly. I don't know where I have gone wrong in the past!

Use it more, I say!

Russell


----------

